
Uber and Lyft Are Overwhelming Urban Streets, and Cities Need to Act Fast - sogen
https://nyc.streetsblog.org/2018/07/25/uber-and-lyft-are-overwhelming-urban-streets-and-cities-need-to-act-fast/
======
bdhess
> The bulk of TNC trips — 60 percent — either replace transit, biking, and
> walking, or would not have been made without the availability of TNCs.

I feel like those numbers need to be broken out in order to make a cogent
policy argument. Replacing walking/biking/transit is very different from a
trip that otherwise wouldn’t be made.

------
justboxing
Was in an old school taxi cab here in San Francisco last week and I asked the
guy what he thought about Lyft and Uber. Usually when I pose that question the
cabbie goes on a tirade about how his/her livelyhood is ruined. But this guy's
response was different.

He said.

"There are now more Uber and Lyft drivers in this City than there are people
that need a ride."

~~~
DEADBEEFC0FFEE
Doesn't this sort of thing self regulate. If there is not enough passengers,
people will stop offering lifts as a primary income. If roads are full and
slow, people will use public transport.

I realise short term there may be some negative effects on city culture and
transit finances.

Regulating ride shares is not very different from taxis.

------
notacoward
> The bulk of TNC trips — 60 percent — either replace transit, biking, and
> walking, or would not have been made without the availability of TNCs.

The same could be said of trips in people's own cars. Go ahead, replace "TNCs"
in that sentence with "private automobiles" and it's just as true. Sure, it's
a problem if TNC drivers go 3mi empty for every 5.2mi with a passenger, but
it's a much _bigger_ problem that transportation infrastructure sucks in most
cities and zoning is flat-out insane. Attack the 1.6x multiplier in miles for
a small population (TNC users) or the 2.5x multiplier for a much larger one
(all drivers)? Or just turn a blind eye to the bigger issue because writing
about the smaller one gets more clicks?

